

FAA: Boeing 777 crashes at San Francisco International Airport - zhoutong
http://www.cnn.com/2013/07/06/us/california-plane-incident/index.html?hpt=hp_t1

======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5999662](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5999662)

